# Suche jemand den ich werben kann



## Troschi (17. Februar 2014)

*Biete 20 K Belohnung wenn ich dich werben darf. Beachtet Rolle der Auferstehung gibt es nicht mehr - gilt also nur für neue Spieler!!! *

Sobald ich eine Blizz Belohnung erhalten habe - erhälst du von mir 20 K Gold.

Das Gold kann ich dir auf den Servern Blackhand (horde) oder Dun Morogh ( Horde & Allianz) sowie auf Garrosh ( Horde & Allianz) zahlen - such es dir aus wo du anfangen willst zu spielen.

Sollte dein Wunschserver nicht bei sein - kein Thema dann erstelle ich mir ein Char auf deinem Server und gebe dir Haustiere zum verkaufen im AH auf deinem Wunsch Server im Wert von 20 K 

Hoffe auf PN´s von ernstgemeinten Leuten. Einfach eure Email mir schicken das ich die Einladung dahin senden kann.
Lieben Gruß

Babsy


----------



## Troschi (26. Februar 2014)

schupps


----------



## GrummelMonster (2. März 2014)

Hast ne PN :-)


----------



## Sorgenkind98 (19. Juni 2014)

gilt das angebot noch?


----------



## Troschi (20. Juli 2014)

ja gilt immernoch


----------

